# Commercial Air flying these days



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I have a question that came to me.

If you had a business trip now, far enough it would be at least a two day's drive, but only a one day set of flights, what would you do differently these days?

Due to the ebola, etc.


----------



## partndn (Jun 18, 2009)

No fly. No way. No how. Heck no.

Skype, con call, whatever.. will have to do.

Shoot, I woudn't fly these days if there was NOT ebola issue.


----------



## Wendy (May 10, 2002)

Luke is flying home for Thanksgiving.


----------



## elkhound (May 30, 2006)

partndn said:


> No fly. No way. No how. Heck no.
> 
> Skype, con call, whatever.. will have to do.
> 
> Shoot, I woudn't fly these days if there was NOT ebola issue.


preach it sister !!!!!!


----------



## Ohio dreamer (Apr 6, 2006)

DH's flies for work, if they say fly he has no other option. He does usually drive to NC, though....it's only 8 hrs away by car.


----------



## TnAndy (Sep 15, 2005)

I haven't flown in many years....since they started harassing folks for sport instead of really doing something about security.


----------



## unregistered65598 (Oct 4, 2010)

Wish me luck, I'm flying to Milwaukee tomorrow. My mom has been sick in the hospital since june, didn't think she would make it much longer and haven't seen her in 14 years. I am more worried about the entrovirus as I have a 3 hr layover in Denver and it's bad there. But I have plenty of hand sanitizer and am not afraid to use it.


----------



## Ozarks Tom (May 27, 2011)

I'd be interested in knowing if the CDC guy who says there's nothing to worry about is flying commercial. Anybody want to bet?


----------



## Ernie (Jul 22, 2007)

I wouldn't fly. Period.

Even in the old days I would fly, but I usually refused any gig that make me travel further than I could drive. And I would drive 18-20 hours one way.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

Imagine the cruise ship business now a days. Nope, I ain't going.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I wouldn't do a cruise ship ever. Too much water underneath and shore too far away, and not my scene.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> I wouldn't do a cruise ship ever. Too much water underneath and shore too far away, and not my scene.


We talked about it once, 25-30 yrs ago and finally my wife said, "I am not going anywhere, I can't walk home". We stayed home.


----------



## Belfrybat (Feb 21, 2003)

I don't like to fly any more since the TSA got so uppity. But I'd fly in country without fear. Probably not internationally until the Ebola epidemic in Africa dies down.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

I would probably end up in jail because as soon as that tsa idiot started feeling me up he/she would get wacked by me..........
What to do . . .Never even think about flying......


----------



## Roadking (Oct 8, 2009)

I used to fly regularly for fishing tournaments and business...haven't been on a plane in 13 years, and not planning on it any time soon.

Matt


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

Merks said:


> Wish me luck, I'm flying to Milwaukee tomorrow. My mom has been sick in the hospital since june, didn't think she would make it much longer and haven't seen her in 14 years. I am more worried about the entrovirus as I have a 3 hr layover in Denver and it's bad there. But I have plenty of hand sanitizer and am not afraid to use it.


Wear a mask and gloves. Atleast it will make a statement to the CDC.


----------



## Vosey (Dec 8, 2012)

My MIL is flying from Maine to Oregon to see us at Christmas, 3 flights. If this doesn't get effectively contained soon I'll be worried.


----------



## scooter (Mar 31, 2008)

Both of our children fly all the time. Our daughter is a flight attendant for SWA and our son is a pilot for Sun Country Airlines, I'm worried sick about them.
I'm staying close to home.


----------



## Jim-mi (May 15, 2002)

Can you even begin to imagine the "spread" factor of anything on a 5000+ people "cruise ship" .???
Just remember all the recent problems that were not Ebola that have happened on those things.

cruise ship . . NOT


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

I don't fly anymore for the same reasons others have mentioned. A woman did go to Dulles Airport yesterday in what is being called a hazmat suit. Actually, it looks like something she put together with a raincoat, tape and some kind of face mask. I'm just surprised she didn't get hassled by security about it. How could they do their pat down and how did they know what all she had under the suit?

http://1clicknews.com/ebola-fears-i...at-suit-waits-for-plane-at-washington-dulles/


----------



## Elie May (Apr 24, 2008)

I would not fly at this point. I was thinking about the cruise ships too. OMG just think if one of those had someone with Ebola on board. How would you like to quarantine that one! Just remember the one that floated in the gulf for days with now power....


----------



## farmwoman59 (Aug 7, 2008)

Haven't flown since 1979 and don't see any reason to now..


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

I'd rather sit in a cardboard box in the back of a truck for 8 hours than fly commercial airlines.


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

check this out.http://www.dailymail.co.uk/news/art...a-nurse-board-plane-atlanta-joining-them.html stupid everywhere. So what is the point of wearing hazmat, if everyone isn't.


----------



## teresab (May 25, 2005)

We have, over the last few years, flown to Florida for vacation in February. This year we will not be flying but more than likely we won't even be going south..the thought of large crowds the the typical Florida attractions such as Disney,Universal,Sea World leaves much to be desired. We'll see how it goes but I'm guessing by February it won't be pretty around the U.S.


----------



## Litlbits (Jan 6, 2014)

Has anyone identified who the guy in street clothes is??


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

I haven't looked. What kind of people have a job like this and do not realize that they are probably being watched. I cannot belive that this is not being done onpurpose for some reason.


----------



## mnn2501 (Apr 2, 2008)

I would still fly at this point, that could change in the near future.
I would not fly Frontier or United (Frontier carried the nurse and United carried Duncan)

DW picked up her Sis at the airport last night, said she saw a few people were wearing gloves/masks. 

We have a cruise planned for fall of next year, giving that some thought, but we still have plenty of time to cancel.


----------



## CottageLife (Jul 20, 2009)

Litlbits said:


> Has anyone identified who the guy in street clothes is??


He is the 'protocol supervisor' or something to that extent. The news articles I've read they are quoted as saying it is SAFER to have him watching the other people to be sure they are following protocol. The people in the suits can't see well.

I wasn't sure if I should laugh hysterically or smack my own forehead! :runforhills:


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

CottageLife said:


> He is the 'protocol supervisor' or something to that extent. The news articles I've read they are quoted as saying it is SAFER to have him watching the other people to be sure they are following protocol. The people in the suits can't see well.
> 
> I wasn't sure if I should laugh hysterically or smack my own forehead! :runforhills:


My dh's grandbaby (7) asked if he was drunk.


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2014)

No flying for me. But my son who is a Marine just flew to Okinawa, Japan within the last few days. I'm sick with worry is all I can say!


----------



## 7thswan (Nov 18, 2008)

mythreesons said:


> No flying for me. But my son who is a Marine just flew to Okinawa, Japan within the last few days. I'm sick with worry is all I can say!


See, that is why I do not understand this Nurse.She had been arround a eboli patient , then knew she had a fever. What "normal" person would not be "Concerned" crapless. I can't use the word afraid,someone will jump on the word,rather than what I'm trying to say about this Woman's thought process.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

What would you do for any kind of protection if you were in a plane traveling, or other big crowd. Even a large office required meeting?


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

7thswan,personally i have decided she just had no common sense..... but that is just my guess..

no i wouldn't fly... if i can't walk it or drive it... not going to get there...


----------



## Harry Chickpea (Dec 19, 2008)

AngieM2 said:


> What would you do for any kind of protection if you were in a plane traveling, or other big crowd. Even a large office required meeting?


Eating a lot of beans beforehand can be quite effective in a passive aggressive way...


----------



## Rainy (Jan 21, 2010)

Angie to a meeting i would double glove and wear a mask.... some protection..MIGHT be better than no protection.


----------



## GoldenCityMuse (Apr 15, 2009)

Self employment is so nice.

And no, I don't fly any longer. I would rather drive 2 or 3 days instead. Cheaper too many times, and almost infinite flexibility.


----------



## barefootflowers (Jun 3, 2010)

My daughter will be flying home from college for Christmas. They can't stay on campus during the break. Another reason I wish she'd gone to school local.


----------



## Coco (Jun 8, 2007)

I would not fly any were for any reason. nothing is worth my life, or my families.


----------



## Coco (Jun 8, 2007)

[FONT=Verdana,Arial] * Alarm after vomiting passenger dies on flight from Nigeria to JFK *

A plane from Nigeria landed at JFK Airport Thursday with a male passenger aboard who had died during the flight after a fit of vomiting &#8212; and CDC officials conducted a &#8220;cursory&#8221; exam before announcing there was no Ebola and turning the corpse over to Port Authority cops to remove, Rep. Peter King said on Thursday.

The congressman was so alarmed by the incident &#8212; and by what he and employees see as troubling Ebola vulnerabilities at JFK &#8212; that he fired off a letter to the federal Department of Homeland Security demanding more training and tougher protocols for handling possible cases there.

The unnamed, 63-year-old passenger had boarded an Arik Air plane out of Lagos, Nigeria, on Wednesday night, a federal law enforcement source said.

During the flight, the man had been vomiting in his seat, the source said. Some time before the plane landed, he passed away. Flight crew contacted the CDC, federal customs officials and Port Authority police, who all boarded the plane at around 6 a.m. as about 145 worried passengers remained on board, the source said.

&#8220;The door [to the terminal] was left open, which a lot of the first responders found alarming,&#8221; said the source.

&#8220;My understanding was that the passenger was vomiting in the seat,&#8221; King (R-LI) said.

&#8220;The CDC went on the plane, examined the dead body and said the person did not have Ebola,&#8221; King said.

&#8220;It was what I was told a cursory examination. The Port Authority cops and personnel from Customs and Border Protection were there, and they were told there was no danger because the person did not have Ebola,&#8221; King said.

&#8220;But their concern was, how could you tell so quickly? And what adds to the concern is how wrong the CDC has been over the past few weeks.&#8221;

http://nypost.com/2014/10/16/alarm-a...igeria-to-jfk/​ 


[/FONT]


----------



## Coco (Jun 8, 2007)

[FONT=Verdana,Arial]Detroit local NBC affiliate WDIV's evening news Thursday night reported that an ill passenger in a hazmat suit was removed from Detroit-Paris Delta Flight 98 @ Detroit Metro Airport in Romulus MI this evening. 


http://www.clickondetroit.com/news/d...-sick/29176116


As you can see there were several different versions of the delay and facts involved but ultimately the plane was allowed to leave and curiously the CDC denies any incidents of concern occurred in Detroit today although WDIV reported CDC officials were on the scene. 


Are TPTB keeping a low profile in order to keep growing anxiety among the general public to a minimum? Note: the sick passenger was taken to Oakwood Hospital in Dearbornistan for treatment. Nothing else about the incident is known at this hour. [/FONT]


----------



## Coco (Jun 8, 2007)

barefootflowers said:


> My daughter will be flying home from college for Christmas. They can't stay on campus during the break. Another reason I wish she'd gone to school local.


do you know of anyone in the area that she can stay with? or can she rent a car to come home? I just would not chance it


----------



## Rocktown Gal (Feb 19, 2008)

Here is a cruise ship story...

Reports tonight are that two individuals possibly infected with the Ebola virus are in Belizean waters. Local TV station Channel 7 monitored in the capital City Of Belmopan tonight, reported having credible reports that a couple from a Texas-based cruise ship presently anchored off Belize City, is on a ship tender, unable to return to the cruise ship, while being refused entry to Belize City to catch an air ambulance awaiting at the International Airport to take them to the their country of origin, the U.S.A. The television station in its broadcast tonight said Belize health authorities contacted tonight have so far refused to deny or confirm the report. The patient exhibiting Ebola symptoms has been confirmed to be a nurse at a Dallas hospital traveling with her husband.
http://belizean.com/belize-confirms-patient-with-ebola-symptoms-on-cruise-ship-off-its-coast-1814/


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

The potential here boggles the mind. I've taken a cruise on a Carnival ship and people are constantly in close contact as they roam around the ship. They have swimming pools, casinos, arcades, shops, spas and more. Then you have thousands of them getting off at each port and going shopping, sight seeing and dining at whatever food places they come across.

I don't blame the Belize officials for denying entry. That's what most of us think the US should be doing. This may end tragically. I never thought I'd pray for someone to have the flu.


----------



## Calico Katie (Sep 12, 2003)

US media is saying it's a lab worker on the cruise ship who is exhibiting no symptoms and was never in direct contact with Duncan. The Belize news story has completely conflicting information. Who knows which is actually correct. Or, is it possible that there are two different people on board who were exposed in some way to Duncan?


----------



## Lilith (Dec 29, 2012)

My parents and I have to fly in early December. No other option. Anybody have some ideas on how we can reduce exposure without going to the lengths of full on hazmat suits? To further complicate things, I'm allergic to bleach - can't even wash my socks in it when they get dingy. I haven't seen anything about hand sanitizer actually killing the Ebola virus, tho it will help with other exposures.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

AngieM2 said:


> What would you do for any kind of protection if you were in a plane traveling, or other big crowd. Even a large office required meeting?


I was going to ask the same thing as my wife is flying delta from Seattle to Atlanta in two days for a week of business in GA.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I asked as I have to fly 1st week in December. I'm watching the news and about mid-Novemeber decide if I tell the office I would rather drive myself due to the confined breathing area of a plane's air system. And confinement of all germs.


----------



## unregistered41671 (Dec 29, 2009)

AngieM2 said:


> I asked as I have to fly 1st week in December. I'm watching the news and about mid-Novemeber decide if I tell the office I would rather drive myself due to the confined breathing area of a plane's air system. And confinement of all germs.


At the rate things are going now, I might just be looking at a long drive.


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Possum Belly, that's what I am seriously thinking. But giving it a little time to see how things go.


----------



## manygoatsnmore (Feb 12, 2005)

AngieM2 said:


> I asked as I have to fly 1st week in December. I'm watching the news and about mid-Novemeber decide if I tell the office I would rather drive myself due to the confined breathing area of a plane's air system. And confinement of all germs.


Oh, Angie, I think you know the answer. At this point, I think you'd be nuts to fly if you can drive to get there, and I think your employer should see the wisdom in allowing you the extra travel time vs the chance that you would end up getting sick on the flight. Not only is there possibility of Ebola, but December is cold and flu season (probably the more likely threat) - that combined with the recirculated air in a plane cabin, and I'd err on the side of caution and drive. JMHO.


----------



## cast iron (Oct 4, 2004)

So I guess I'll just have her take a few N95 masks and some nitrile exam gloves in her carry-on just in case. Fortunately we have those in our preps.


----------



## KentuckyDreamer (Jan 20, 2012)

We were planning a trip to Disney in January...first one my baby will remember and he last one we will take. Now, not only will I not fly, I cannot what it would take for me to even go. Maybe this will be under control by then.


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Wayne02 said:


> So I guess I'll just have her take a few N95 masks and some nitrile exam gloves in her carry-on just in case. Fortunately we have those in our preps.


We flew CRW to ATL to SLC and back 10/10 to 10/12

We considered n-95 and the gloves. Told DW not to pack them unless we were really going to wear them. 

I declined the initial instruction to participate in a Company gathering stating " I wouldn't go rhriugh TSA and fly on a jet with hundreds of "people". 

The owner of my company said he understood, but he strongly wanted me to join the other 6 reps in our group. The tickets would be 1st class, DW could come and participate in all meetings, facility tours and dinners. 

He promised he would never ask me to travel again and said TSA was much better. 

I reluctantantly agreed, and arranged to rehome my 4 hens. They were gonna be Thanksgivung soup or be re homed by then as I could not keep them warn this Winter, so that was just a month early. 

Then Ebola surfaced. We went anyway. 

TSA was a breeze. Even when I failed to notice my boarding pass rescinded my 1st class "TSA PRE CHECK" status, the maze of 50 people in Atlanta moved through in 5 minutes. 

Yeah I had to take off my shoes an loosen my belt. Premonitions of violation evolved fluently into "so what?"

When I heard the same ATL TO CRW flight was detained a day ago for an unfounded Ebola search, I was taken aback.

Angie- I'd drive, even though the level of risk this month is probably similar to a lightning strike


----------



## Rick (May 10, 2002)

Ann reminds me the risk in the airport and its bathrooms is 1000 times as bad as on the plane.


----------



## Guest (Oct 19, 2014)

DH is in FLA for the week. As I dropped him at the airport this morning, I gave him a peck and told him that I didn't want a T-Shirt or EBOLA when he got back home... The folks unloading beside us laughed audibly at that! Snicker. Snort!


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

I flew end of July this year, first time since Sept 2012. Was not too bad. 

I really love flying, just really getting annoyed at all the "safety" precautions" Too bad I didn't finish my pilot's license. Then I could possibly consider flying myself and go to the executive airports and not the main terminals.

Hey, that brings up the topic of people that fly on Executive flights and what they may have in the contagious situation.?


----------

